# Looking for a wireless guitar system



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 27, 2011)

The last two shows I played with my band, I've pulled my cable too far, and tripped over it once. I've come to realize it is time for a wireless. I'm looking for a relatively cheap one (price). I've found this (being the cheapest) but have no idea on quality:

Nady DKW-3 GT Guitar Wireless System and more Instrument Wireless Systems at GuitarCenter.com.

If anyone could recommend one to me that is somewhat cheap please let me know, without it this show with Becoming The Archetype will be pretty brutal :x

\m/


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 27, 2011)

A cheap wireless is worse than a crappy cable. It's going to be prone to interference, battery issues, weak signal patches, poor quality jumper cable, and suck your tone. 

Look into the Line 6 Relay G30. It'll be more expensive than that Nady, but will be very much worth it.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 28, 2011)

that is true. Should I stay away from previously owned?


----------



## tonechasers (Dec 30, 2011)

for sure unless you like hearing a cell phone or radio station when you play lol... a good tip is to wrap the guitar cable thru the strap and then plug it into your guitar but don't do this around the head unless it's insured hahaha


----------



## Baelzebeard (Dec 30, 2011)

Until you can save some $ for a decent unit, just keep your cable. And do NOT get a used unit.

I would personally choose a Sennheiser at about the $500 price point, but would settle for say.. a Shure PG system at about $300. I just would'nt use anything cheaper for fear of interference, dropouts, distortion, etc...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2011)

Baelzebeard said:


> Until you can save some $ for a decent unit, just keep your cable. And do NOT get a used unit.
> 
> I would personally choose a Sennheiser at about the $500 price point, but would settle for say.. a Shure PG system at about $300. I just would'nt use anything cheaper for fear of interference, dropouts, distortion, etc...



Honestly, I'd take the entry $300 Line6 Relay unit over even some of the Shure and Sennheiser systems under $800. Digital wireless really is superior from my experience.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Dec 31, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Honestly, I'd take the entry $300 Line6 Relay unit over even some of the Shure and Sennheiser systems under $800. Digital wireless really is superior from my experience.



+ 1 digital all the way, you can't beat the line 6 relays


----------



## BenSolace (Jan 10, 2012)

sensoryamusia said:


> + 1 digital all the way, you can't beat the line 6 relays



+1. I have the Relay G90 and it is miles above my old Audio Technica!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 10, 2012)

If you're going with the Line 6...the only thing you have to worry about is the cheap cable it comes with. I bought a higher quality replacement on eBay and couldn't be happier.


----------



## inhuman666 (Jan 10, 2012)

are there any other brands, beside the Line 6 and Nady in the $500 price range, which anyone have tried?


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 10, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> If you're going with the Line 6...the only thing you have to worry about is the cheap cable it comes with. I bought a higher quality replacement on eBay and couldn't be happier.


 
My bassist puts his stock cable through hell and it still works nicely.

However I did change mine to a lava cable after hearing TOO many horror stories.

I like my gear to be as reliable as my right arm.


----------



## rotebass (Jan 10, 2012)

I've had a Sennheiser Freeport since '05, can't recall it ever not working. We use a bunch of the Evolution series (various 100, 300 and 500) where I work, the new G3 stuff is solid and the battery meter on the receiver is a god send.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Jan 10, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> My bassist puts his stock cable through hell and it still works nicely.
> 
> However I did change mine to a lava cable after hearing TOO many horror stories.
> 
> I like my gear to be as reliable as my right arm.



I actually broke mine last week, haha (the cable)


----------

